

Learning Clojure: Clojure Faster than Machine Code? - j_s
http://www.learningclojure.com/2010/09/clojure-faster-than-machine-code.html

======
j_s
A hard-to-read blog post best summarized here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4500661>

    
    
       a macro that expands his code into code that 
       adds type hints to all of the vars

